

Ask HN: Review my startup: Next Sprocket - Developer's Marketplace - tcc619

I worked on this little side project with a friend. I'm using the new Paypal adaptive payments API and entered it in the PaypalX Developer Challenge.<p>Not really aimed for facebook famous or mass profitability, but i hope it can help open source development. Useful idea? Would you use it? why/why not? http://nextsprocket.com/
======
pedalpete
Nice looking site, though I'm not sure I completely understand how it works.
Your video demo is more of a 'how it works' than a 'why would I use it' type
of thing. As a developer, I'm stuck wondering how do I get picked to complete
the task? or is it more like CrowdSpring where the buyer picks a winner in the
end?

Also, the shadow behind your navigation items is pretty horrible. otherwise, a
simple and good looking site.

~~~
tcc619
thanks for the feedback!

The site is intended to cater to two types: Task Creator: a developer who
comes across a bug, missing feature in an open source project. this developer
posts the task on nextsprocket for a small reward amount.

Task Solver: Anyone can come along, see the task, submit the patch to the OS
project and submit it as a solution on nextsprocket. The task creator will
select the correct solution. Or reject with a note like "it didn't satisfy
this test case"

it's different from the crowdspring/99designs model because every developer
can benefit from solution because the tasks are for open source projects.

~~~
pedalpete
Ah! thank you. The open source part I suspect is a big differentiator.

I thought you were going more to a strange sort of fix the code that was not
completed by an elance contract, or something like that.

